# Plum Creek - Land for Sale listing?



## returntoarchery

We lease our club land in Baldwin County from Plum Creek. Several clubs near ours are also leased from  Plum Creek.  After Plum Creek cut the timber twice within one year and left debris piles on that club, they sold the plot of land. Plum creek cut our club twice last year and also left piles of debris just as the other club. We're wondering if our plot of land is on the for sale block as well.

Anybody know where Plum Creek would have their land for sale listings - on line by chance? I'd like to see if I can find out if our plot is for sale and we're about to lose our club.


----------



## returntoarchery

thanks for the pm gahuntindude.


----------



## graham

check with bowersandburns.com


----------



## j_seph

What do you mean by debris piles?


----------



## returntoarchery

j_seph said:


> What do you mean by debris piles?



in the loading areas, there's large 10-12 feet high piles of limbs, tree tops, and sawdust that haven't been removed. The time before when they cut all that was removed.


----------



## j_seph

Oh, I never knew of them doing that. When we logged we never did it either


----------



## FireFighter101

*lease for sale*

Contact your forester. The one over the area where our property is located has always been helpful in letting us know what was going on and they have a list of property that is supposed to be listied for sale within the next year.


----------



## returntoarchery

good idea. I'll do that.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

You can pretty much assume that any Plum Creek land is for sale.

That's not a knock, just a fact.

Know what you are talking about about the debris.


----------



## tommy jacobs

I cant even believe people still lease land from Plum Fool Creek, havent you all learned your lesson by now ???


----------



## j_seph

tommy jacobs said:


> I cant even believe people still lease land from Plum Fool Creek, havent you all learned your lesson by now ???


 As stated B4, we have the same tract from them we've had for over 20yrs


----------



## Mako22

They sure don't believe in maintaining their roads.


----------



## stuart smith

They did the same thing on our piece this year.I hope we are not fixing to lose it.My Dad started the club here in 1974!


----------



## one_shot

tommy jacobs said:


> I cant even believe people still lease land from Plum Fool Creek, havent you all learned your lesson by now ???



Plum Crooked Creek!


----------



## returntoarchery

Well it happened. We lost the lease. I don't know the full circumstances, I'm getting conflicting information, as to why it happened but it did. So guess I'm gonna have to hunt WMA and private land I have access to until I can find another club.

It's a shame too as the turkey hunting next year was looking like it was gonna be outstanding with all jakes I saw and called in last season.


Thanks for all the responses folks.


----------



## westcobbdog

all plum creek land is for sale..the taxes are such that all their tracts are for sale.


----------



## returntoarchery

I'll add we didn't lose it because of the land being sold out from under us. That's all I'm willing to say since I don't know the whole story.


----------



## Steve Thompson

http://jll.landwatch.com/
 They have a lot of the Plum Creek property listed in this area.


----------



## returntoarchery

Thought I'd add a note on what happened to allay any fears that may arise from my first post. We lost our lease because our club's management failed to submit payment for our lease to Plum Creek by the payment deadline.  

I don't know the full details of what and why that happened so I won't speculate or comment here. But I will say I was told 1-2 week prior to us loosing our lease by the club's mgt about Plum Creek selling land out from under clubs  after a second cut and that might happen to us since Plum Creek cut our club twice. At the time I had no reason to doubt what I was being told. Now I know that was a red herring to be generous. So with that erroneous information I posted here to see if I could determine if our land was up for sale. 

I appreciate everyone's responses, suggestions, and help.

RTA


----------



## mathewsman

we have land in sc from them and they went up on us every year when we left them they wanted $18 an acre


----------



## CTLONG

We have never leased from Plum Creek but our leases went from 13 to 23 per acre on some of our tracts this year.  WE ended up dividing our club up, which i hate because i really had made some great friends through the years but we really had to let some of the land go.  I choose one tract that was my favorite and one of my best friend choose to keep only 500 of the orgianl 1500 acres we had and try to stick with just a smaller amount of members.  It really STINKS that TAXES have gotten so hight that it has priced some land so far out of the middle class hunters reach!

To fill our new lease in Monroe county/Juliette are we still need 4 members if interested call

Charlie @ 770-775-5016 or 770=235-1687

Sorry for your lose but know where you are coming from!!!!!  been there!!!!


----------



## returntoarchery

Thanks. And losing that club has put a damper on my enthusiasm this year. I've yet to hit the woods to bowhunt even though deer season has started. Won't be hunting this weekend either.


----------

